# high efficacy lamps



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eds said:


> How do you determine if a 50 par 30 is a high efficacy lamp


 Take a look at this...http://www.ledinside.com/ledtronics_20110328


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

PAR30 LED Lamp the perfect replacement for less energy-efficient, hotter conventional PAR20 halogen lamps.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

PAR 50 is a low cost, very small Black lighting fixture designed to produce narrow to wide beam spreads up to 15' away.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

It sounds like the OP is asking the efficacy of an incandescent PAR30. I think the whole problem with incandescent is they are *all* low efficacy when compared to fluorescent or HID.

The light output (lumens) of a light source divided by the total power input (watts) to that source. It is expressed in lumens per watt.


Here are some examples:

Thomas Edison's first lamp — 1.4 lpW
Incandescent lamps — 10-40
Halogen incandescent lamps — 20-45
Fluorescent lamps — 35-105
Mercury lamps — 50-60
Metal halide lamps — 60-120
High-pressure sodium lamps — 60-140


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this...http://www.ledinside.com/ledtronics_20110328


I'm not sure he's asking about LED Harold. 

Even though I'm a huge fan of "new" technology, most LED's still have a pretty low efficacy.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Could you elaborate on what you're asking?

Energy code of State of California, Title 24 have specific requirements. Local codes vary as well. State of WA, despite low energy cost, happen to have fairly strict codes as well.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

We are now required to follow the 2009 IEC for residential construction, to paraphrase, 50% of installed fixtures must meet the high efficacy standards. I install quite a few 5'' recess lights with a 50 watt par 30, according to the high efficacy definition, this set up would not even come close. I was just curious if it just a simple equation of lumen's per watt allowed x the wattage of the lamp


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Something I just Googled up.
search high efficacy luminaire and "title 24". It should give you some idea. 
http://www.mmlighting.com/californiaTitle24.html


----------

